# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Mổ em máy đo 3D

## imechavn

Có cái xác cơ khí máy đo 3D còn ngon, mổ ra để anh em cùng xem và bình luận chơi:






























Tài liệu của cái đầu đo:
http://resources.renishaw.com/downlo...gen&data=56514

----------

anhcos, haianhelectric, katerman

----------


## ahdvip

hic, nhìn cái đầu dò mà ghiền ướt hết bàn phím.

----------


## Tuanlm

Sao tháo banh ra uổng vậy?

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

Dầu dò chắc phải 1/1000, đúng vậy thì giá hơi vải.

----------


## imechavn

Khi chưa có khí nén làm đệm di chuyển, hệ thống các trục bị bó cứng lại, không thể di chuyển. 3 trục có 3 con encoder quang học để xác định vị trí.

----------


## Nam CNC

xài đệm khí nén là cực êm , cực chuẩn , nhưng tốn cái máy hơi quá đi , hồi trước có 1 bộ , ray trượt là 1 phiến đá granite luôn đó. Cái máy này thiếu phần điện , còn lại xài đệm khí nén nữa thì DIY lại cái mini cnc là không khả thi rồi. Thôi thì chuyển nhượng lại cho bác nào em yêu khoa học hay bác nào làm mạch in là ok , còn cái đầu dò bán rẻ cho em là được hehehe ... còn không em đặt hàng bác 2 cây kim dò có cái đầu dò đo đỏ đấy, em thiếu 2 cây kim.

----------


## Tuấn

> xài đệm khí nén là cực êm , cực chuẩn , nhưng tốn cái máy hơi quá đi , hồi trước có 1 bộ , ray trượt là 1 phiến đá granite luôn đó. Cái máy này thiếu phần điện , còn lại xài đệm khí nén nữa thì DIY lại cái mini cnc là không khả thi rồi. Thôi thì chuyển nhượng lại cho bác nào em yêu khoa học hay bác nào làm mạch in là ok , còn cái đầu dò bán rẻ cho em là được hehehe ... còn không em đặt hàng bác 2 cây kim dò có cái đầu dò đo đỏ đấy, em thiếu 2 cây kim.


Cái vụ cây kim là bác nói đùa hay thật vậy ạ ? sao nó khó làm đến vậy cơ ạ ?




> Có cái xác cơ khí máy đo 3D còn ngon, mổ ra để anh em cùng xem và bình luận chơi:
> [/URL]


Sao không phục chế lại nó được hả bác ? mở ra uổng quá

----------


## imechavn

Con này không đi được thì để lại làm con máy khoan, bộ khung khá ngon. Còn cái đầu, bán không được giá thì để lại lắp trên máy CNC đang có sẵn làm cái đầu đo chuẩn luôn. Tất cả đều đã sẵn sàng rồi bác à!

----------


## imechavn

> Sao không phục chế lại nó được hả bác ? mở ra uổng quá


Mở ra chơi xem bên trong như thế nào, lắp lại anh ngon ngay anh à. Con này với em phục chế ko khó, dạo này cũng bận quá không có thời gian làm cái này. Kể ra để lại cũng làm được nhiều vc sau này đấy!

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

em không biết , bác tìm mua giúp em 2 cây kim đi chung với renishaw ( ren 4mm ) rồi sau đó em bật mí sau cái vụ cây kim này hehehehe giá rẻ rẻ nha bác chủ. Mà thôi bác bật mí giá luôn cho anh em biết đi. Bao nhiêu ? nếu không tiện thì cho em mật thư nha.

À thôi em chẳng úp mở làm gì , cực khó khi mua được kim  dò riêng , nếu có như trúng số . Cây kim đó gia công cực chuẩn, độ đồng tâm bèo nhèo cũng là 0.005mm , còn em renishaw này thì cũng là 0.002mm là khi gắn vào đầu dò luôn nhé , đồng thời cái đốm đo đỏ đó là ruby đó các bác hehehehe.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## imechavn

Hàng khủng đây, nhỏ mà như thế này:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Renishaw-MIP...item2ed88d18bd
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Renishaw-MIP...-/171421892646
http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nk...d=221320930880

----------


## Tuấn

> Mở ra chơi xem bên trong như thế nào, lắp lại anh ngon ngay anh à. Con này với em phục chế ko khó, dạo này cũng bận quá không có thời gian làm cái này. Kể ra để lại cũng làm được nhiều vc sau này đấy!


Vâng, có khả năng phục chế được thì nên để lại bác ạ.

----------


## ít nói

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-ASM66AC-...item462a7d23d6
ebay cái gì cũng đắt cụ nhỉ . con asm66ac pác nam bán em rẹ bèo mà trên này  cũng 4 củ

----------


## Tuấn

> em không biết , bác tìm mua giúp em 2 cây kim đi chung với renishaw ( ren 4mm ) rồi sau đó em bật mí sau cái vụ cây kim này hehehehe giá rẻ rẻ nha bác chủ. Mà thôi bác bật mí giá luôn cho anh em biết đi. Bao nhiêu ? nếu không tiện thì cho em mật thư nha.
> 
> À thôi em chẳng úp mở làm gì , cực khó khi mua được kim  dò riêng , nếu có như trúng số . Cây kim đó gia công cực chuẩn, độ đồng tâm bèo nhèo cũng là 0.005mm , còn em renishaw này thì cũng là 0.002mm là khi gắn vào đầu dò luôn nhé , đồng thời cái đốm đo đỏ đó là ruby đó các bác hehehehe.


con này hả sếp ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Renishaw-Ins...-/301384666351

May not ship to Vietnam, bực mềnh nhở  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

Cho e hỏi chút . COn 3 D này trượt thì dùng đệm khí, thế còn truyền động cũng dùng vitme như mấy con thường hay sao ạ?

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ con này để lấy toạ độ bằng tay 

b.r

----------


## thehiena2

loại nầy chưa thấy bao giờ

----------


## haianhelectric

Khiếp giá trên Ebay nó ngất ngưởng nhỉ, thôi chủ thớt để rẻ rẻ cho bác Nam đi.

----------


## ahdvip

> em không biết , bác tìm mua giúp em 2 cây kim đi chung với renishaw ( ren 4mm ) rồi sau đó em bật mí sau cái vụ cây kim này hehehehe giá rẻ rẻ nha bác chủ. Mà thôi bác bật mí giá luôn cho anh em biết đi. Bao nhiêu ? nếu không tiện thì cho em mật thư nha.
> 
> À thôi em chẳng úp mở làm gì , cực khó khi mua được kim  dò riêng , nếu có như trúng số . Cây kim đó gia công cực chuẩn, độ đồng tâm bèo nhèo cũng là 0.005mm , còn em renishaw này thì cũng là 0.002mm là khi gắn vào đầu dò luôn nhé , đồng thời cái đốm đo đỏ đó là ruby đó các bác hehehehe.


http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...p0823441438da4

hơn 1tr nè anh, mua đi. Hôm bữa mà cho em 1 cái là em cắn răng cắn lợi mua tặng anh 1 cái que này rồi.  :Wink:

----------

